# Craftsman 38 inch Deck Help.



## JustSomeGuy (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello all, I am looking for a replacement deck for a Craftsman 2, a 38 inch deck. Model #917.255813, part number from the manual is 105689X. There does not seem to be any replacements in the world. I have seen on eBay some decks that are 38 inch for Craftsman, with a Husqvarna #, but none of the numbers match up. I was wondering, because they all look so much alike, if I could get one and if I had to, adapt it to fit my tractor. Is there a cross reference between Husqvarna parts and Craftsman parts? If anybody out there knows where I may find a good replacement deck or if I could adapt another I would really appreciate your help. Thank you all for your help in the past as well as now, be positive and don't test positive.


----------

